# Sell me on the Kindle Fire 4G



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

So I have been waiting for the announcement of the iPad Mini to decide which tablet to purchase.  I wasn't expecting Amazon to announce new tablets of this quality.  How does the Kindle Fire work exactly, can you download apps for news programs and banks?  I want a tablet to be used for more than just media purchases.  How is using the internet on it?


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

So can you get news applications on the Kindle Fire?  How does its usage compare to the iPad?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Personally, I prefer to check things out for myself instead of being sold on most things. I recommend taking a look at the Amazon app store to see if the apps that interest you are there. I think you will find (with a few exceptions) they are all basically the same. Categories run down the left side of the page. Amazon apps store...

http://www.amazon.com/mobile-apps/b/ref=topnav_storetab_mas?ie=UTF8&node=2350149011

My understanding with the 1st gen Fire you could also side load from the Google Play store. I would think the new HD would be the same.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I find the availability of apps and internet use to be comparable.  My iPad's bigger screen helps with the Internet, but the Fire can play most Flash videos.

The biggest drawback for me between my iPad and my current Fire is the inability to attach a keyboard to the Fire.  But the new Fire will take care of that.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> Personally, I prefer to check things out for myself instead of being sold on most things. I reco
> 
> My understanding with the 1st gen Fire you could also side load from the Google Play store. I would think the new HD would be the same.


It is possible as long as you have another Android device through which you can download the apps. . .then you have to copy them. The original Fire did not have the ability to connect to Google Play directly, but I found there wasn't a whole lot there that wasn't available either at Amazon or via one of the other 3rd party app stores like 1Mobile and GetJar which are both available directly on the Fire. You just have to tell the fire to accept things from 'unknown sources'. I would be surprised if that option is NOT available on the new Fires.


----------



## grefuture (Sep 8, 2012)

Personally, I just pre-ordered the Kindle Fire HD 8.9 version (w/o the 4G; have portable internet w/Verizon).  I had 2 Kindle Fires, returning them back because of the screen size and it was WAAAY too easy for my special needs son to "order" things on my account.  Now the fact that with the new ones you can separate the accounts is nice.  Now, if the screens can at least reach the iPad 3's neighborhood in terms of HD quality, Amazon will have a massive hit.  The quality thing must be on point; they already have the media content right (even though I am praying that the browser improves; the Silk browsers were among the worse I've used).  That and the ability to sideload Android apps is a major plus.  They'll have a huge hit, but still won't sniff Apple (especially if they let loose that iPad Mini that's been rumored come October).


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

Is it easy to use simple productivity apps?


----------

